# Steel Gray with Tanin is deadly!



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

<img src=http://members.roadfly.com/mikecanada1/P4140145.jpg>
<img src=http://members.roadfly.com/mikecanada1/P4180007.jpg>
<img src=http://members.roadfly.com/mikecanada1/P4180008.jpg>
<img src=http://members.roadfly.com/mikecanada1/P4180011.jpg>
<img src=http://members.roadfly.com/mikecanada1/P4180012.jpg>


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Everything in these pics is looking good:thumb: 

Nice shacks and lawns, oh and the car is not too bad too


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

WOW, Mike ....looks great!


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Everything in these pics is looking good:thumb:
> 
> Nice shacks and lawns, oh and the car is not too bad too *


Thanks!

That brick house in the background houses our team of servants. My crib is twice as big, and is directly behind this small 'shed'. 

Just kidding of course!

Domestic life is killing me. Sometimes I wish I was still single and pathetically poor. But not usually.:angel:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *WOW, Mike ....looks great! *


Thanks, haus!

Get used to it because your future SG/Imola M3 will have similar color attributes. That will be a killer combo!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Indy strikes again ! :thumb:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Indy strikes again ! :thumb: *


Thanks, pic-man!

We've got to keep Tanin alive, and this is my contribution to that end.

BMW AG must be made aware that it deserves a comeback.

I've got a call in to the German Ambassador here in the States. I'm starting a political action committee to see that it returns, and I'm hoping he's a man of weak moral ethical standards and will accept a bribe for his influence in this matter.

I'll keep you posted! :thumb:


----------



## Chase265 (Jan 10, 2002)

simply an awesome combo :thumb:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

I agree! :thumb:


----------

